# Fresh 10.2 release, geom disk list reports 6tb disks as 2tb



## grep2grok (Oct 9, 2015)

I just installed FreeBSD 10.2 on a Dell Precision T7400 to set up a 12TB zfs filesystem that will be served over iscsi. I got 4 6TB WD drives (WD60EZRX-11M) with the plan of making 2 mirror vdevs. The OS is on a separate root-on-zfs mirror. I only installed the new 6TB drives after installing the OS. The OS is on connectors labeled (on the motherboard) SATA0 and SATA1. The 4 other drives are on, I believe, an integrated SAS controller (Integrated LSI 1068e) They are plugged into HD0, HD1, HD2, and HD3.

So I installed the disks, but running
	
	



```
geom disk list | less
```
 shows I have brand new shiny 2.0T disks, e.g.:


```
Geom name: da0
Providers:
1. Name: da0
   Mediasize: 2199023255040 (2.0T)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 0
   Mode: r0w0e0
   descr: ATA WDC WD60EZRX-11M
   lunid: 50014ee2b5eb3e1e
   ident: WD-WX11DA49H8PV
   fwsectors: 63
   fwheads: 255
```

I have to be honest: I did not anticipate that the SAS controller would be the limiting factor! Is there some way to work around this or do I need to go buy a new card?


----------



## robroy (Oct 9, 2015)

grep2grok, I had this same symptom with some 3TB drives attached to a Supermicro H8DM3-2 (integrated LSI 1068E).

Shortly thereafter, a BIOS update went wrong and I lost access to the motherboard, so I never found a resolution.


----------



## grep2grok (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks. I cried uncle fast on this one. Small, but mission critical 12 TB research dataset needs to be migrated off another array. I'm at Fry's right now looking at a Siig that uses a Marvell 88SE9230 chipset.


----------

